# 1st crossbow purchase



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I finally have access to some good deer hunting property and want to take advantage of the longer seasons for archery next season. My right elbow has issues so compound bow would be ruled out.I'll be in a ground blind because I'm not sure how my right knee will handle a tree stand. It sucks getting old, LOL!

I've never messed with a crossbow. A buddy mentioned a winch style cocking mechanism like the 10 points feature that would be easier on my elbow.I'm not sure of other brands that have a similar system.$1000+ for that setup.

I was hoping for the whole kit under $500. Wicked ridge has one in that price range.They sell the winching mechanism separate and wondered if it would work on the wicked ridge because it's in the 10 point family.

I also noticed the newer PSE Fang that can be ordered at cabelas for $300 and lots of good feedback on them. I'm hoping to get to test some out the next time I get to cabelas and see what my elbow can and can't handle.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I just bought a carbon express covert cx1 complete package scope, bolts, quiver, rope cocker ect.. Ready to go from dicks sporting goods. it's a $500 bow with great reviews it's on clearance for 349.97. Goto their Web site and use coupon code LGS264CS for another 25% off which makes it $262.00 shipping is free and it was at my door in 3 days. Best deal I could find. And it looks great.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Look at the xcalibur axiom package. It's around $500. I know 2 guys that have them. They are very simple,durable, accurate, and powerful. One of them fell 24 feet from a tree stand and didn't even loose its zero.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

I have used Tenpoint equipment for many years ( maybe 15 years or more and hunt about 4 days a week) with NO problems. My wife used one but because of a bad knee she had to quit hunting. No problems either. Both had the rachet cocking device, it makes it very easy for us old folks. The outfits are worth the money.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> I have used Tenpoint equipment for many years ( maybe 15 years or more and hunt about 4 days a week) with NO problems. My wife used one but because of a bad knee she had to quit hunting. No problems either. Both had the rachet cocking device, it makes it very easy for us old folks. The outfits are worth the money.


X2 on this ^^^^

Can't say enough good things about 10 Point crossbows.

My son likes to use mine !


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I noticed some of the new super fast crossbows are long and nose heavy and for me that effects how well this old guy can hold it steady. Fast is good but it is not the only thing when your deciding. You may need to hold the CB up in shooting position for awhile before the deer steps out from behind that tree. Check out the crossbows in person hold them up to your shoulder and see how long and steady you can hold it. If it doesn't feel right in the hand keep looking. Bought my current Horton CB second hand thinking I would be going to a new one sooner than later. Well around 15 years later it still shoots great. Whatever you get be a ethical hunter and use new sharp broad heads for hunting not blades that have been used on a target and hand sharpened inadequately. I Helped a new hunter with hunting he is having problems with not razor sharp heads not doing the job. Sorry just had to throw in my pet advice also. Good hunting.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

fishingmaniac said:


> I just bought a carbon express covert cx1 complete package scope, bolts, quiver, rope cocker ect.. Ready to go from dicks sporting goods. it's a $500 bow with great reviews it's on clearance for 349.97. Goto their Web site and use coupon code LGS264CS for another 25% off which makes it $262.00 shipping is free and it was at my door in 3 days. Best deal I could find. And it looks great.


That code has expired, got any more???


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I might also suggest you have a look at Parker crossbows. I don't know how bad your elbow is, but let me tell you about my buddy. He fell out of a treestand 3 years ago. He suffered a broken back (2 titanium rods implanted), broken neck, 5 broken ribs (w/punctured lung), 2 skull fractures, and multiple fractures of the left orbital bone! Dude was seriously messed up! Plus, he fell on his old Horton Xbow and smashed the right limb and limb pocket. 

But, he's back on his feet and bought a Parker Xbow to replace the old Horton. As messed up as he is he can cock it easily with a rope cocker! And it shoots 300fps and is *phenomenally* accurate. He has no problem with accuracy shooting it off hand! 

Nothing against Ten Point. From everything I've read and heard they are the Rolls Royce of Xbows! Just offering some alternatives.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Excalibur all the way, they are by far the most accurate and durable crossbows Ive ever shot.


----------



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

buy anything but a Barnett is all I can say


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I might also suggest you have a look at Parker crossbows. I don't know how bad your elbow is, but let me tell you about my buddy. He fell out of a treestand 3 years ago. He suffered a broken back (2 titanium rods implanted), broken neck, 5 broken ribs (w/punctured lung), 2 skull fractures, and multiple fractures of the left orbital bone! Dude was seriously messed up! Plus, he fell on his old Horton Xbow and smashed the right limb and limb pocket.
> 
> But, he's back on his feet and bought a Parker Xbow to replace the old Horton. As messed up as he is he can cock it easily with a rope cocker! And it shoots 300fps and is *phenomenally* accurate. He has no problem with accuracy shooting it off hand!
> 
> Nothing against Ten Point. From everything I've read and heard they are the Rolls Royce of Xbows! Just offering some alternatives.


X2 on the Parker. I own the Tornado and it is very, very good.

However, I did make an "impulse buy" the other day at Vances/Buckeye Outdoors. They have a xbow called the Emperor Dragon by SA Sports. It came with bolts (field tips), string stop, scope, cocking rope and rail lube for $219.00. It is 165lbs draw and flies over 330fps. I have shot this only a handful of times, but I am very pleased/impressed with it. Just another option.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was up at bass pro toledo yesterday and felt some of them that they had.1st day off work since the new year's holiday.

The parker's were balanced perfectly.The ten points looked bulky with that crank system.Still looking.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Barnett Brotherhood or Ghost 360. Try to find the bow only. The scope Barnett supplies is worthless. Barnett has come a long way since I had a Wildcat C5 blow up 15 yrs ago. A couple seasons back, I had a scope fog permanently on a Ghost 400 I owned, contacted Barnett and I had a new scope within 3 days.
Now I have a much smaller crossbow, a Raptor FX. The trigger on my Raptor is excellent, even better then my Excalibur Vixen. Fit and finish is not in the Excalibur/TenPoint class, but we're talking $500 bows, not $1000.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Getting back to the original question. I have the Wicked Ridge Warrior and it is great. Mine has the cutout in the stock to add a cocking device, Or you can buy one with the cocking device already installed. I have the red dot scope on mine. It was less expensive than the crosshair scope and I like it better. You can just get a rope cocker for it also. It cuts the effort of drawing in half. You use your back muscles more than anything when you cock it.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saw an ad in the county classifieds for an almost new wicked ridge invader x-bow package for $325. The seller called a short bit ago and hopefully we meet up tomorrow. It's the same one that I had my eye on.If the deal is on,it'll save me some extra $ to accessorize!!!!

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...85&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414430.4414488


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Excalibur all the way. Check out their web site. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

saugmon said:


> Saw an ad in the county classifieds for an almost new wicked ridge invader x-bow package for $325. The seller called a short bit ago and hopefully we meet up tomorrow. It's the same one that I had my eye on.If the deal is on,it'll save me some extra $ to accessorize!!!!
> 
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...85&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414430.4414488


The Invader is a step up from the Warrior. It is 10 lbs heavier on the draw than the Warrior. That is a good deal if it is almost new and in good shape.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Picked it up earlier.The guy met me 1/2 way and he's a very nice older guy.Just a couple scuffs around the foot bracket but other than that,it's mint.Looking at the rail,looks like it has never been fired.A slight scuff from when he cocked it 1/2 way back to demonstrate it and the rest of the rail is mint.Bolts are mint as well. Sticker says Made in USA.The ones listed at dicks website says made in china..He didn't have the manual with it.

Gotta pick up some rail lube and a good target. I bought my daughter a nice recurve for christmas and can't wait for some nicer weather..










Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Tenpoint recommends gun oil for the rail lube on the Wicked ridge. I use Scorpion Venom on mine. It looks nice.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the warrior and I love it. Shot three deer over the last two years with a rage broad head. All three went no more than 40 yards. 

My brother is 1/1 with his warrior as well so we highly recommended them


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I love this invader crossbow. I can now kick myself in the butt because I saw a slightly used warrior at Fisher's flea market at Indian lake for $200. 1 bolt and no cocking mechanism on the stock but the pics I saw of some new $400 ones didn't have it on them. Oh well,too late for me bu anyone looking for 1,it should still be there tomorrow from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. I told the guy I'd get the word out about it.


----------

